# un corpo di/da atleta ecc.



## gams

Buongiorno a tutti!

Per favore, mi potreste spiegare la differenza che c'e' tra le seguenti sintagme:

[*]un corpo di atleta
[*]un corpo da atleta
[*]il corpo di un atleta
[*]il corpo dell'atleta

Grazie per le risposte!


----------



## infinite sadness

un corpo di atleta: il tuo è un corpo che ha le caratteristiche di atleta perché sei effettivamente un atleta

un corpo da atleta: il tuo corpo è adatto a fare atletica indipendentemente dal fatto che tu lo sia effettivamente o meno

il corpo di un atleta: il corpo di un atleta generico o individuato fra un gruppo di atleti

il corpo dell'atleta: il corpo di un unico specifico atleta di cui si sta parlando


----------



## gams

grazie mille per l'aiuto


----------



## Blackman

infinite sadness said:


> un corpo di atleta: il tuo è un corpo che ha le caratteristiche di atleta perché sei effettivamente un atleta


 
Questa non riesco a capirla.


----------



## macforever

Anche io, come Blackman, ho un attimo di esitazione.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io... però dipende anche dal contesto che uno immagina...


----------



## Blackman

infinite sadness said:


> Anche io... però dipende anche dal contesto che uno immagina...



Immaginane uno per noi...

L'unico che mi viene in mente e' che la signora Atleta abbia molti corpi...


----------



## Fedozzo

Sinceramente, un corpo DI atleta non mi sembra proprio italiano.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Fedozzo said:


> Sinceramente, un corpo DI atleta non mi sembra proprio italiano.




Perché? Penso a un contesto del genere: 
_Con il suo corpo di atleta,_ David Beckham ha contribuito al successo di una nota linea di intimo da lui pubblicizzata.

David Beckham è effettivamente un atleta, il suo corpo è quindi quello _di_ un atleta.


----------



## Blackman

No Stella, proprio non riesco a sentirlo. Con il suo corpo da atleta.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Provo a spiegarmi meglio:
corpo da atleta = corpo che ha le caratteristiche tipiche di quello di un atleta (ma la persona in questione potrebbe anche non essere un atleta, solo avere un fisico con quelle caratteristiche... magari fa l'impiegato del catasto )

corpo di atleta = corpo che appartiene effettivamente a un atleta.

Non so, a me sembra che abbia perfettamente senso...

Nel caso Beckham del mio esempio precedente, si potrebbe dire in tutti e due i modi.


----------



## Blackman

Funzionerebbe solo se atleta fosse un nome proprio. Ma così, davvero, mi sforzo senza risultato.


----------



## marco.cur

Anch'io escluderei corpo di atleta, anche riferito a Beckham. Tra l'altro se tutti sanno che è un atleta non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di specificare.


----------



## stella_maris_74

marco.cur said:


> Anch'io escluderei corpo di atleta, anche riferito a Beckham. Tra l'altro se tutti sanno che è un atleta non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di specificare.



Mmmh, non ne sono del tutto convinta. Nella frase "con il suo corpo di atleta, Beckham..." si vuole sottolineare che Beckham ha avuto un'ottima riuscita nella campagna pubblicitaria grazie alla conformazione fisica che ha raggiunto con la sua attività di atleta (sicuramente nel suo caso pure Madre Natura ci ha messo del suo, ma sorvoliamo )

Sono sfumature, d'accordo, però analogamente se dicessimo:
Con il suo corpo *da* *modello*, Beckam ha contribuito al successo...

vorremmo invece sottolineare che Beckham ha un fisico perfetto e "fotogenico" come quello di un modello, pur non essendolo [è un atleta prestato alla pubblicità].

Ecco altri esempi presi dalla Rete:

"Per codificare il suo alfabeto immaginifico è  partito proprio dal suo *corpo di atleta*..."
[Si parla dell'artista "Matthew Barney, nato nel 1967,  negli anni Ottanta è un giovane atleta e gioca a football."]


"Il mio allenatore lo chiamavamo Pluma. Indossava sempre  una maglietta arancione sul suo corpo di atleta..." 
[si parla di un allenatore di nuoto]


"« Il più bel corpo di  atleta mai visto », come sosteneva il popolare massaggiatore..." [si parla di un calciatore]


"Il problema dell'olandese del Real Madrid però non è legato all'età  quanto alla fragilità del suo _corpo di atleta_."

Ancora scettici?


----------



## Blackman

Io si. 
Sai meglio di me che gli esempi presi dalla rete non fanno testo, possono essere errori che si sono moltiplicati esponenzialmente, autoassolventi, proprio perchè ci facciamo affidamento in questo modo. Purtroppo non sono in grado di darne una definizione grammaticale. Attendo utenti più dotti di me a supporto del mio fastidio nel sentire _un corpo *di* atleta._

Comunque, è una bella discussione.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... direi che _'da atleta'_ equivale ad _atletico_, dovrebbe quindi trattarsi di complemento di qualità, e in tal caso il sostantivo può essere retto sia dalla preposizione 'da' che dalla preposizione 'di'. Ciò nonostante, neanch'io direi mai _corpo di atleta_, mentre avrei molte meno resistenze a dire _corpo *d'*atleta_, elidendo la vocale, che come sappiamo (elisione e apocope/troncamento), non potrebbe essere la _a_.


----------



## Blackman

Necsus said:


> ... _corpo *d'*atleta_, elidendo la vocale, che come sappiamo (elisione e apocope/troncamento), non potrebbe essere la _a_.


 
Com'è che non abbiamo pensato a questa salomonica soluzione?

In effetti, il problema non si pone neppure...


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ecco, Necsus ha appena deposto l'uovo di Colombo! 
Comunque l'elisione fa cadere la i della preposizione "di"... quindi tecnicamente "corpo di atleta" è corretto... poi che non piaccia all'orecchio è questione di gusti


----------



## Blackman

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ecco, Necsus ha appena deposto l'uovo di Colombo!
> Comunque l'elisione fa cadere la i della preposizione "di"... quindi tecnicamente "corpo di atleta" è corretto...


 
Te la do buona, ma solo tecnicamente. Non si può proprio sentire....


----------



## stella_maris_74

Mi accontento


----------

